

Microsoft Malware Classification Challenge - 2510c39011c5
http://www.kaggle.com/c/malware-classification/data

======
2510c39011c5
roughly 400 GB of malware samples (after decompression, 190 GB testing
samples, 185 GB training samples) available for participants to access (after
registration)...

Take a look and have fun...

